# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  برنامج خاص كأس الامم الإفريقية لكرة القدم للمحليين

## امير الشامى

*

تحية طيبة و بعدنلتقي اليوم في موضوع خاص ببرنامــج
كأس الامم الإفريقية لكرة القدم للمحليين
الســــــــــودان 2011


*

----------


## امير الشامى

*يواصل المنتخب الوطني الجزائر تحضيراته استعدادا للمشاركة في الطبعة الثانية من بطولة أمم إفريقيا التي ستقام بالسودان من 4 إلى غاية 25 فيفري 
2011

هذا و تجري تدريبات الخضر اليومية بقيادة المدرب عبد الحق بن شيخة بكل جدية و في أجواء رائعة تحضيرا للمباراة الأولى أمام منتخب أوغندا يوم 05 فيفري 2011

ودخل أشبال المدرب بن شيخة تربصاً مغلقا قبل أسبوع وبحضور 22 لاعباً بالمركز الفني الوطني لسيدي موسى, قبل التوجه إلى السودان يوم 31 جانفي الجاري
ودخل أشبال المدرب بن شيخة تربصاً مغلقا قبل أسبوع وبحضور 22 لاعباً بالمركز الفني الوطني لسيدي موسى, قبل التوجه إلى السودان يوم 31 جانفي الجاريوفاز رفقاء العائد لزهر حاج عيسى خلاله على منتخب النيجر وديا بنتيجة 4-1 وذلك تحت أعين المدرب الوطني عبد الحق بن شيخة.وفاز رفقاء العائد لزهر حاج عيسى خلاله على منتخب النيجر وديا بنتيجة 4-1 وذلك تحت أعين المدرب الوطني عبد الحق بن شيخة.

يذكر أن الجزائر ستلعب في هذه البطولة ضمن المجموعة الأولى رفقة كل من السودان ( البلد المنظم ) وأوغندا و الغابون، حيث سيغادر رفقاء حاج عيسى إلى السودان يوم 31 جانفي 2011 .

و سيستهل المنتخب الجزائري المنافسة يوم 5 فيفري القادم ضد أوغندا بملعب الخرطوم ، حيث تلعب كل مباريات الخضر بالعاصمة على أساس البرنامج التالي:


السبت 05 فيفري 2011 : أوغندا – الجزائرالثلاثاء 08 فيفري 2011 : الغابون – الجزائرالسبت 12 فيفري 2011 : السودان – الجزائر

يذكر أن الجزائر ستلعب في هذه البطولة ضمن المجموعة الأولى رفقة كل من السودان ( البلد المنظم ) وأوغندا و الغابون، حيث سيغادر رفقاء حاج عيسى إلى السودان يوم 31 جانفي 2011 .
وفاز رفقاء العائد لزهر حاج عيسى خلاله على منتخب النيجر وديا بنتيجة 4-1 وذلك تحت أعين المدرب الوطني عبد الحق بن شيخة.

يذكر أن الجزائر ستلعب في هذه البطولة ضمن المجموعة الأولى رفقة كل من السودان ( البلد المنظم ) وأوغندا و الغابون، حيث سيغادر رفقاء حاج عيسى إلى السودان يوم 31 جانفي 2011 .

و سيستهل المنتخب الجزائري المنافسة يوم 5 فيفري القادم ضد أوغندا بملعب الخرطوم ، حيث تلعب كل مباريات الخضر بالعاصمة على أساس البرنامج التالي:



و سيستهل المنتخب الجزائري المنافسة يوم 5 فيفري القادم ضد أوغندا بملعب الخرطوم ، حيث تلعب كل مباريات الخضر بالعاصمة على أساس البرنامج التالي:



*

----------


## امير الشامى

*                                                صقور الجدصقور الجديان يعسكرون في لوزاكا تحضيرا يان يعسكرون في لوزاكا  

إعداد جيد


أوضح محمد عبدالله مازدا مدرب صقور الجديان أن معسكر زامبيا مفيد وامتداد لتحضيرات المنتخب في أسمرا ومصر وقال: مباراة اليوم تأتي ضمن تحضيرات صقور الجديان لبطولة المحليين وأضاف: اخترنا زامبيا للمعسكر التحضيري لعدة أسباب، أولها الأجواء الجيدة وتوافر فرص أداء تجارب ودية كما أن اللاعبين سيبتعدون عن أجواء التوتر والضغط في الخرطوم ومضى مازدا: مباراة اليوم ستحقق مكاسب فنية كبيرة للمنتخب خاصة وأن المنتخب الذي نواجهه قوي ولديه لاعبون جيدون ورأى مازدا أن المباراة ستكشف له نقاط الضعف والقوة في منتخبه قبل بطولة المحليين وجدد التأكيد على أنه لا يفكر في النتائج بقدر ما يسعى الى تجهيز المنتخب لبطولة المحليين وقال مازدا: لم نأت الى زامبيا من أجل النصر وجئنا للاحتكاك والخروج بأكبر قدر من المكاسب الفنية ولذلك لن ننظر الى النتائج وذكر مازدا أن المعسكر في زامبيا جيد وأن العمل يتواصل فيه بصورة ممتازة وقال: اللاعبون مصممون للاستفادة ومتحمسون وأكد مازدا أنه واثق من ظهور المنتخب بمظهر جيد في بطولة المحليين ودعا الجماهير الى الاطمئنان وقال: ليس هناك ما يدعو للقلق أعتقد أن منتخبا يسير بخطوات جيدة نحو هدفه وأرى أن الابتعاد عن السودان في هذا التوقيت أفضل لأن اللاعبين يبتعدون عن الضغوط وأفاد مازدا أن هناك تجربة أخرى سيؤديها المنتخب يوم الخميس أو الجمعة قبل العودة الى الخرطوم وأكد أن المنتخب سيكون في كامل الجاهزية قبل انطلاق البطولة..

*

----------


## ميدو1

*مشكوووور يا غالى
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*الجزائر يوصي بالحذر أمام ''صقور الجديان''




*

----------


## امير الشامى

*قسم أخبار كأس أمم افريقيا للمحليين 2011 


*

----------


## امير الشامى

*برنامج كأس إفريقيا للأمم 2011 بالسودان على قناة الجزيرة الرياضية 

المجموعة الأولى

 
 السودان  الغابون   الجزائر  أوغندا 
المجموعة الثانية

 النيجر  زيمبابوي  جنوب أفريقيا  غانا

المجموعة الثالثة

 مالي  كوت الديفوار  الكامرون  الكونجو الديمقراطية

المجموعة الرابعة

 تونس  أنغولا  رواندا  السينغال

*

----------


## امير الشامى

*مشاهدة ممتعة للجميع
و حظ موفق لصقور الجديان المباريات منقولة على +9 و +
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*championnat d'Afrique des nations  2011         
 "بن شيخة" يعد بلقب إفريقيا للمحليين


أكد عبد الحق بن شيخة- المدير الفني للمنتخب الجزائري لكرة القدم- أن هدف فريقه من المشاركة في بطولة إفريقيا للمحليين هو البحث عن اللقب، وليس لمجرد المشاركة فقط، والبحث عن عناصر تدعم المنتخب الأول

يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي سيغيب فيه بن شيخة عن أول مباراتين من منافسات كأس البطولة التي ستقام بالسودان، مؤكدًا أنه سيتحمل مسؤوليته كاملة.

وأشار بن شيخة في تصريحات صحافية جزائرية إلى أن الهدف الذي سطره الاتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم "الفاف" من خلال مشاركة الخضر في كأس أمم إفريقيا للمحليين في السودان- هو الوصول إلى النهائي، فقال: ''الهدف هو نصف نهائي ثم النهائي، وإذا وصلنا إلى لعب اللقاء النهائي فعلينا أن نفوز به''.

وكرر بن شيخة مرارًا أنه سيتحمل مسؤوليته كاملة في البطولة، وهذا يعني أنه في حال الإخفاق، فعليه أن يتحملها أيضًا، وخاصة أن هناك هدفا آخر تبحث عنه الجماهير الجزائرية، وهو الوصول بالمنتخب الوطني الأول إلى بطولة الأمم الإفريقية بغينيا والجابون.

وتبقى هناك أزمة بين تحقيق الهدفين، وهو أن اللقاء الذي ينتظر الفريق الأول ضد المغرب يعتبر مصيريًّا، وبن شيخة سيجمع لاعبيه من أجل لعب مباراة تونس الودية في 9 فبراير/شباط القادم، تاركًا المحليين أمام مصيرهم خلال هذه الفترة.
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*
بعد قضية تدريبه لمنتخبين اختار حارسا واحدا لتشكيلتين

أثار اختيار المدرب الوطني عبد الحق بن شيخة لحارس شبيبة بجاية سيدريك ليكون الحارس الثاني للمنتخب الوطني الأول خلال المباراة الودية أمام تونس في التاسع من الشهر المقبل، وهو في نفس الوقت أحد الحراس الثلاثة المعنيين بالمشاركة في كأس إفريقيا للمحليين بالسودان، استغراب المتتبعين والجزائريين، بالنظر للمغامرة الكبيرة التي أقدم عليها بن شيخة على اعتبار أن المنتخب المحلي سيدشن مباراتيه الأوليين في السودان أمام أوغندا والغابون بحارسين فقط، وهو الأمر الذي لم يقدم عليه أي مدرب سابق ولا أي منتخب في العالم، خاصة أن تعرض زماموش أو دوخة للإصابة خلال المباراتين المذكورتين أو خلال فترة العشرة أيام التي سيغيب فيها سيدريك عن الشان قد تضع زملاء حاج عيسى في موقف حرج جدا، وقد يضطرون لدخول إحدى مبارياتهم بحارس واحد فقط وقد يكملوها دون حارس في حالة الطرد والإصابة. 
ويأتي خيار المدرب الوطني مرة أخرى ليؤكد حالة التخبط الفني الذي وضع فيه نفسه بحكم إشرافه على تدريب المنتخب الأول والمنتخب المحلي في وقت واحد، خاصة أنه لو كان هناك مدرب آخر على رأس المنتخب المحلي لاختار ثلاثة حراس دون زيادة ولا نقصان، ولن يرضى دون أدنى شك بفكرة التنقل إلى منافسة رسمية تعتبرها الفاف مهمة جدا، وتراهن خلالها على الوصول إلى الدور النهائي على الأقل، وهي كلها معطيات تؤكد أن الناخب الوطني فضل الحد من خياراته لأنه يرى ويسير منتخبين برؤية أحادية التوجه، في وقت أن تدريب منتخبين يستلزم فصل كل واحد عن الآخر.لماذا سيدريك وليس شاوشي أو حارس آخر..؟وتساءل العديد من المتتبعين عن إصرار بن شيخة على استدعاء حارس بجاية ليكون احتياطيا لمبولحي، رغم أنه معني بـالشان (سيتنقل رفقة بن شيخة إلى السودان يوم 10 فيفري)، رغم توفر عدة خيارات أبرزها حارس وفاق سطيف فوزي شاوشي، حارس شباب بلوزداد نسيم أوسرير صاحب الخبرة الكبيرة أو حتى غالم، مادام أن المهمة لن تتعدى تسخين مقعد الاحتياط ومشاهدة مبولحي، بدل المغامرة والتنقل إلى السودان بحارسين فقط.اسئلة نقاشية 
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*لعـب المنتخب الوطني الأولمبي مباراة ودية ضد المنتخب الوطمي المحلي الذي يحضـر لكأس إفريقيا للمحليين
الذي ستجرى بسـودان إبتدءا من 4 فيفري .
تمكـن المنتخب الأولمبي بالفوز عـلى المنتخب المحلي بثنائية من تسجـيل لاعب جمعية لخـرووب مصفــآر
و لاعب إتحاد الحراش طواهري 


*

----------

